# Hello



## Gsain123 (Dec 6, 2017)

Hello all I have just join this community. I am stock broker in India and start my work with http://zoidresearchgurukul.com/ (Zoid research) which is the best advisory firm in India.


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Dec 13, 2017)

hi there,
curious as to why you joined this forum........you know this is a music/composer/orchestral/cinematic/and all other related options of creating music forum? 

Or do you mean, you are welling to invest in some of us?


----------



## Paul Grymaud (Dec 13, 2017)

Hi Buddy !

As a matter of fact, there are some similarities between Your job and ours.
You're certainly brewing (handling) millions of dollars. We're developing millions of musical ideas.
Let me illustrate this point

*Your job*





*Our job*





Isn't it funny ? Anyway, You're welcome


----------

